# Hi Guys



## PhotoshpEditer (Mar 30, 2011)

I am new here so here goes i have a YouTube Channel on Photoshop and Lightroom.YouTube - PhotoshopEditer&#39;s Channel
I am a hobby Photographer and really enjoy Editing.
I love to take Flower and Wildlife Pictures.
Send me a Personal Message and a Friend invite and i hope i can help you with your Photoshop, Lightroom and Elements problems also please take a look at my Youtube Channel and leave a reply on what you think
If their is a Inruduction Forum i would kindly ask a Mod to move this their.


----------



## ann (Mar 30, 2011)

this is in the darkroom section, you need to post this in the digtial section.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to TPF.  Most folks here in the Darkroom section will probably pass as we are all about acid and stuff which is harmfull to digital media.  However, it is a kind offer.  And bound to enrich the forum.


----------

